# Need help, Buzz Aero wobble pump



## EAABipe40FF (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been backed into a corner and hope I don't need to change my plans.

I decided to not have electric system and go with Buzz wobble pump on my IO320/SA750. I ordered a pump from ACS in May and was given a date of 6/11/14 for drop ship from factory/ Buzz Aero....nothing......

I have tried to call and email Buzz Aero . ACS has tried to contact them too. So far, no luck.

Does anyone know George Buzel? If so I sure need a way to contact him.

I really need the pump like yesterday.

Thanks,

Jack


----------

